# Faux Talavera Plates



## BlunderWoman (Feb 4, 2016)

I've been remodeling my old place. Actually practically have rebuilt the entire thing. That costs a lot of money so I've been saving where I can. I did my kitchen mexican style ( Mostly) with talavera tiles and so on. I wanted Talavera plates for the walls, but I didn't want to spend that much money. What I did was by cheap plates & then copy pictures of talavera plates I found online, print them out & cut them out. Then I glued the paper pictures to the plain cheap plates. Then I painted the edges with acryllic paint. Then I sprayed several layers of clear acryllic paint and let it dry. Below are the before plate pictures and the result. I also included the Morrocan tiles I set into the next wall. Don't look at the boo boos I made in that LOL. Anyway, I kind mixed countries and styles all over the place in my house LOL.


----------



## jujube (Feb 4, 2016)

Smart girl!  Those Talavera plates are really expensive, even if you buy them in Mexico.


----------



## BlunderWoman (Feb 4, 2016)

jujube said:


> Smart girl!  Those Talavera plates are really expensive, even if you buy them in Mexico.


Thanks jujube. Occasionally a few of my brain cells kick in. Not that often


----------



## RadishRose (Feb 4, 2016)

Looks great!


----------



## BlunderWoman (Feb 4, 2016)

RadishRose said:


> Looks great!


Thanks


----------



## vickyNightowl (Feb 4, 2016)

Beautiful vibrant colors!


----------

